
The Death of Boredom: Search volume for “boredom” drops from 100 to 34 - less_penguiny
https://twitter.com/lesspenguiny/status/1126499591363256325
======
undoware
This is actually one of the most fascinating things.

I’ve often thought that smartphones and other devices are in part powerful
because they allow us to sort of frack our attention and draw out benefit from
all the rounding errors and schedule gaps. Even if you’re just looking at
memes in the supermarket queue, you are in some sense doing a form of work in
a context where you otherwise would not be. (What work? Often: politics, group
affinity reinforcement, subcultural literacy improvement, etc.)

Pervasiveness and gameification allow our devices to, as it were, chew and
swallow our daydreams.

~~~
data_spy
There are some studies that suggest crimes have fallen due to smartphones
entertaining people. I'm not sure if any research has over-turned those
findings but the authors equated it to there tends to be less crime and
murders in Chicago on below freezing temperatures.

~~~
less_penguiny
There's also this folk wisdom round when I grew up that young men with
girlfriends are much less likely to get violent than those without.

So in short, fight crime with sex and entertainment.

